# Time flys when you're having fun



## longbeard (Jan 7, 2019)

Just a little work from Sunday









Harry


----------



## mark james (Jan 7, 2019)

longbeard said:


> Just a little work from Sunday
> 
> 
> View attachment 183547
> ...



A very productive day and some wonderful blanks.

I thought it was - _"Time's fun when you're having flies."_


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 7, 2019)

Beautiful work...…..and it is great to be having fun.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like you were busy Harry!!


----------



## PenPal (Jan 7, 2019)

Wild about Harry,s startling clear ,clean blanks ,great to see mate.

Peter.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 7, 2019)

Well, it's about time you posted some blanks.


----------

